# Esta tarjeta grafica es reparable?



## ivanduma (Ene 30, 2010)

Bueno, hola a todos, quería saber si estos daños en una nvidia GTX295 son reparables y si sabríais decirme que tipo de componentes son, ciertamente son diminutos, y si es creéis que es posible encontrarlos.

os dejo fotos ampliadas mediante un "cuentahilos" y el macro de la camara:

















Saludos, y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 30, 2010)

Todo en la vida se puede reparar. Ahora, en tu caso, necesitas saber en primera si lo que estaba ahí era una bobina, resistor o capacitor SMD. Luego de eso identificar el valor que tenía el componente. Más o menos necesitarías una tarjeta de el mismo modelo que la tuya.

Pero, por lo regular si un componente se quemo es por que otro está en mal estado.

Saludos!!!


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ene 30, 2010)

compadre que targetita que tenes...que le paso?la mordio tu perro?ja...
la veo muy dificil a que la puedas reparar porque en una de las fotos se ve que las pistas estan rotas..se te va a hacer bastante complicado repararla y como dice Tacatomon tenes que saber que componentes van ahi...
saludos y suerte!


----------



## MVB (Ene 30, 2010)

GTX295


----------



## ivanduma (Ene 30, 2010)

Ese es el problema, que no se que tipo de componentes son? en principio los que faltan son del mismo tipo y tamaño de los que hay al lado y son rectangulares, como es posible averiguar si son resistor, capacitor o bobinas, aun teniendo una tarjeta del mismo tipo? 

Debería tener algún tipo de diagrama técnico o algo parecido que creo debe ser muy muy difícil de conseguir no?

Todos mis problemas vienen de haber montado y desmontado un bloque de cobre para refrigerar la grafica mediante agua, y no haberlo hecho bien, soy un manazas 

Al tratarse de microcircuiteria que tipo de soldador se necesitaría?

Saludos y gracias por vuestras repuestas.


----------



## Ferny (Ene 30, 2010)

Tienen toda la pinta de ser condensadores, yo desoldaría un par de ellos y los mediría, casi seguro que sean iguales, en principio podrías suponer que los que hay al lado son de la misma capacidad, pues sin un esquema o una gráfica igual no puedes trabajar salvo con suposiciones...

Soldador, uno de baja potencia y punta fina, yo sueldo esos condensadores con un soldador JBC de 11W y punta redonda de 1mm de diámetro para que te hagas una idea.

En la tercera foto se ven unas bolas de estaño bastante grandes, imagino que no estaban antes ¿no? Pues a quitarlas.

En la segunda foto parece que faltan algunos pad que se habrán arrancado, a ver si puedes ver una forma de soldar ahí ya que en la foto no se aprecia... incluso "rascando" con un cutter el barniz del PCB para dejar al aire la pista y soldar sobre ella, si lo ves necesario y realizable...

Suerte


----------



## ibdali (Ene 30, 2010)

che, pedazo de tarjeta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, una lastima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
no tengo ni la mas p....... idea de que componente son, pero::

a un amigo le paso con una ATI, y se comunico con la fabrica y se las envió, como era una falla de la placa le dieron una nueva.

El tema que tiene que haber fallado sola,* no por mal uso*.

Yo te recomiendo que no la toques y te comuniques con nvidia, a ellos les ineteresa las fallas que producen sus placas, seguramente te solucionaran el problema(mientras no te envien una 8600, ja!ja!ja!)

pero, el costo de envío te toca a vos!!!!!!!!!!!, ya que si es por mal uso, no te dan NADA.................., por ejemplo si fallo por calor excesivo, olvidate..................
suerte.


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 31, 2010)

¿Nuevo método para desoldar SMD? Sabía de poner la placa en el horno, pero esto lo supera.
A menos que hayan explotado, los componentes que faltan deben estar en el fondo del gabinete, lástima que ignoramos el orden en que van.
Para soldar SMD necesitas:
-Experiencia.
-Soldador de aire caliente.
-Estaño en pasta.
-Plantilla, para depositar el estaño en pasta en forma prolija.
-Pegamento, para sujetar los componentes SMD antes de soldarlos.
Creo que bien puedo olvidarme de algo, hay un tutorial para soldar SMD en el foro.
Por lo que vale la placa bien vale la pena repararla, solo espero que esas gotas de estaño no hayan hecho metástasis en toda la placa.


----------

